# Albarosa....



## Montydog (18 Jan 2016)

......so thinking of maybe going along and seeing about joining up....

anyone on here from them?


----------



## snorri (18 Jan 2016)

To save anyone else the trouble of Googling, Albarosa is a cycling club in Leeds.
I'd hoped it might have been some secretive organisation.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2016)

I'd suggest you go out with their A group to have a go. If you survive then well done.

On a more serious note they're a growing club and seem to be well organised. Just recognise that you're wearing pink as club kit 

I've done a couple of races they've organised and been on a couple of rides with their club members. Overall, apart from the A group who are maniacs (i.e. very fast and out to smash everything), they're a decent bunch.


----------



## Montydog (19 Jan 2016)

DCLane said:


> I'd suggest you go out with their A group to have a go. If you survive then well done.
> 
> On a more serious note they're a growing club and seem to be well organised. Just recognise that you're wearing pink as club kit
> 
> I've done a couple of races they've organised and been on a couple of rides with their club members. Overall, apart from the A group who are maniacs (i.e. very fast and out to smash everything), they're a decent bunch.



....am far from the "A" team!!

as for wearing pink well not a problem...love pink cake....will see how fit i am in couple of weeks and then take the plunge....


----------

